# Suche Schaltauge Lapierre 727



## Racer_16 (9. September 2019)

Servus miteinander,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Schaltauge für mein Lapierre DH 727. Da ich im Internet bisher nicht fündig geworden bin wollte ich mal anfragen ob einer von euch einen Laden kennt der Lapierre Schaltaugen verkauft oder ihr selbst eines übrig habt.

Cheers
Jan


----------

